# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Shipping Forum > Chartering Procedures and Charter Parties >  Bills of Lading (B/L)

## stw77

Attached for your perusal, you will find relevant B/Ls of various types.

Rgrds,
stw77
=======

----------


## vassilisman

many-many-many thanks !!!  :Razz:  :Cool:

----------

